# Solved: D-link Dir-615 keeps disconnecting from internet.



## victoriadotcom (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm hoping someone can help me with this problem before I throw the router in the trashcan.

About 2 weeks ago my router began acting up. It disconnects when I'm just browsing, downloading or streaming a video. I tried everything! I changed the channel on the router, resetted the router numerous times. I connected the ethernet cable from my pc directly to the modem to see if it was in fact my router and not the modem. My pc never disconnected once while connected to the modem. In order for me to download something or stream a video I have to connect my pc to the modem and it is becoming a pain!

I hope someone can help me solve this problem


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Have you switched the router off for about 15-30 mins - seen this resolve issues before 
also try a full power cycle - see below

have you tried resetting the router back to factory defaults - make a note of any configuration information in the router before you do that - and then after the reset you can change tothe correct settings

next would be look at doing a router firmware update

otherwise - routers do wear out 
it maybe time to replace

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## victoriadotcom (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll try the power cycle and yes I have resetted back to factory settings. I bought the router last august. I might just buy a better one if nothing works.

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Better to do the firmware update (if you don't have the latest) before the reset to factory defaults.

The DIR-615 has worked great for many people. But my first one failed completely after 3 weeks and the second partially failed after two days (I use it now as ethernet switch and wireless access point).


----------



## victoriadotcom (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like the power cycle might have worked. I was able to download a 1GB update without any problem. Thanks for the help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
when you are happy its resolved
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

